# Grooming the lady parts while pregnant - TMI



## IAMommy (Aug 29, 2009)

I was wondering how others groom their lady parts once you can't see past the belly? I am unfortunately blessed in this area, and I like things to be on the tidier side, but I am not into things like waxing both because I have super-sensitive skin, and it is not cheap. I am thinking about that Norelco body groomer thing, but I'm just not sure. When I can see down there, I just use scissors. I could still use scissors, but can't think of a comfy position to hold a mirror in to see what I'm doing. Last pregnancy I could see there for longer or was carrying differently, so it wasn't as much of a problem. What do you ladies do?

P.S. I also don't trust DH to help. He is not the best with the fine motor skills.


----------



## AliciaP8 (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm 24 weeks and wondering the same thing. What little bit I can see involves a mirror or excruciating yoga positioning! LOL I told Dh he'd have to be my new groomer soon but he's not impressed.

I did ask some other ladies about this and one who work in a salon says it's not an unusual request when pregnant women come in and just want things tidied up. It's often women who don't usually get waxed but can't see to trim themselves. I still think it may be more than I want to spend.


----------



## klocke (Apr 14, 2008)

When I'm pregnant I usually do one of two things either A) stand in front of my bathroom sink mirror since it is a full body it works pretty well, or B) I trim while in the bathtub so that I'm kinda lying back some. This helps flatten out the belly a little making it easier to see. I use a razor and I do admit that once I get farther along it isn't as great a job as when I'm not pregnant but it generally keeps things under control, LOL.


----------



## is it puppies? (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure because I haven't gotten to that point yet (18 weeks), but up till now I can pretty much trim things up by feel by using one of those little vibrating trimmer things that have interchangeable length heads. They are about $15 in the line up at wal mart and similar stores- it's called "bikini touch" and I think it's an "as seen on TV" product. You can't shave with it but it will trim to your desired length and if you have one of the longer heads on it you can pretty much just drag it around wherever and not make too much of a mistake! It is rather messy so I use it over the tub (but not wet).


----------



## GreenGranolaMama (Jul 15, 2009)

I second using a mirror...but towards the end of my pregnancy I was so huge, that didn't even work (and I kind of stopped caring) PP I was SO happy be be able to see my fee/lower body again!


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

I managed to tidy up this weekend (26 weeks) by lying back in the tub. Like a PP said, it let my tummy flatten just enough to *barely* see over it. I was still sure I had probably given myself bald spots, though. I got out and had to ask DH if it looked okay. I used a razor to clear off the bikini line and then just used the razor to trim the longest bits. That said, I doubt I'll be able to do it again... I could only barely do it this time.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

I actually let DH even though it is very stressful







. Mostly, though, I don't bother ....


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 16, 2005)

I usually ask DH to help, but I also don't bother with it as much as when I'm not pregnant. If you use an electric razor with a guard, it's hard to actually cut your skin. It certainly can happen, but the guard does a pretty good job at keeping the cutting part away from skin. I would caution against doing it yourself, though. I did that shortly before my second child was born and, from the birth pics, it looks like a lawnmower went crazy down there.







Things were all uneven and I'm sure the dr and nurses have seen crazier things, but it still didn't look good.


----------



## Jenica (Nov 1, 2009)

I use a beard and mustache trimmer to keep things a little shorter down there and then I trim the edges with a razor by feel. Works for me.


----------



## buckeye_bebe (May 16, 2006)

http://thepeachtart.blogspot.com/
Scroll down...a lady finds an "artist" on craigslist. Maybe there is such a service near you?

I errr...someone I know trims what is visible with sharp hair scissors then shaves by feel. Its very nerve-wracking, but its kind of like always wear clean underpants in case of emergency.


----------



## chai (Mar 6, 2005)

We have a Robocut that DH uses to cut his own hair, which is just like a Flowbee, and I'm planning on trying that out shortly (pun, ha ha).


----------



## Cricket Girl (Jan 4, 2010)

This is my first pregnancy and I can still see enough to do it myself. But, I'm already to my husband that he'll get the honors in the future, and he's quite excited.







Dare I use the emoticon to represent my husband... the one with the fork and knife? LOL!


----------



## LZP (May 28, 2009)

I've never gotten to a big pregnant before, but I usually use a remington personal groomer (sold for beards and mustaches) for keeping things trimmed up down there. It has attachments to keep the cutting parts from going right against your skin, but I use it without the guard, and have only gotten overzealous once or twice.

DH will use it with the guard once I can't see anymore. he isn't thrilled about it, but would rather do that than see the alternative...


----------



## Tiffanoodle (Nov 10, 2007)

This thread made me giggle remembering how stupid I was about 5 1/2 years ago. I was hugely pregnant with my ds. I had never really trimmed the middle area down there, just a bit on the sides and not for quite awhile. I had a ton of pelvic pressure that wasn't allowing me to sleep. I was convinced I had hairs that were getting pulled and thats what was causing the pain. One night I got up, frustrated and exhausted. I went into the bathroom, took out a hand mirror, laid it on the floor, propped my foot on the toilet, and started shaving down there. With a regular disposable razor. Oh. My. Word. It did NOT feel better. I still had the pelvic pressure, and in addition it itched like CRAZY. Never again will I take anything sharp to any part of my body while pregnant.


----------



## JenBuckyfan (Nov 30, 2007)

I became a fan of waxing years ago while prepping for a vacation in the sun and not wanting to deal with shaving everyday or ingrown hairs, rashes or itching. I used to only go every few months but now I go every 6 weeks and it is so worth the 20 minutes of pain to not worry about for weeks. I agree that it is pretty pricey, I think the price should drop as the hair down there thins out..., but I've decided I will give up other luxuries for this one! I'm 34 weeks and went in for my most recent wax a couple weeks ago and have another one planned for 38 weeks. I am in the camp that I have to have things in order down there, plus I swim a lot at the gym so needing that area kept is pretty necessary. Plus, I have to admit, I've watched birthing videos... and although at the time I know I won't give two hoots what everything is like down there except for what's coming out, I'd be horrified if I looked liked some of the women in the videos







. So yeah to waxing! My DH has offered to help do an at-home wax though - I told him only if he let me use it on him too







He declines the offer!


----------



## IAMommy (Aug 29, 2009)

Maybe the mustache trimmer is the way to go - much less pricey than the items meant for body grooming, especially since I only want to do the one area. Glad to hear from the PP that waxing isn't as terrible during pregnancy as I'd heard, but I'm not ready to try it just yet. I've done waxing in other spots and my skin does not like it.

So glad for this community - not a question you can ask many others face to face.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 7, 2005)

I use the little mustache/beard clippers. At 25 weeks, I can still see everything to do it myself. If it ever gets too bad, however, I've got DH on standby for his barber services. He trims himself up using them, so I trust him to do me, too!


----------



## JenBuckyfan (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IAMommy* 
Glad to hear from the PP that waxing isn't as terrible during pregnancy as I'd heard, but I'm not ready to try it just yet. I've done waxing in other spots and my skin does not like it.

Yeah, I don't think it's any more painful during pregnancy than any other time. I usually end up with red inflamed bumps all over after I get waxed and it can be quite sensitive - usually gone within 12-24 hours or so. It looks horrible but it doesn't really hurt that much. The worst part is the pain in my pocketbook! The spa I get it done at has a regular bikini wax for around $40 but I get the extended which costs me $55.


----------



## FloridaBorn (Nov 28, 2009)

I find it strangely ironic that an online women's community which leans heavily towards "natural" everything even has a post about this.

Different strokes, I guess.


----------



## chai (Mar 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FloridaBorn* 
I find it strangely ironic that an online women's community which leans heavily towards "natural" everything even has a post about this.

Different strokes, I guess.

I don't think there's too much that's unnatural about cutting hair... just my opinion, of course, but I cut lots of things and have never considered it to be unnatural! (Cloth, paper, my lawn, my veggies, my hair, my fingernails, etc., etc.







)


----------



## zippy_francis (Jan 9, 2008)

I agree it is natural to want to maintain. It is different strokes, but that is how the world works.
For me, I use to wax but since entering mommy land I have zero time to make an appt for me to get it done (if i get 5 min for me time I usually go for the pedi). Boy I do miss those days, plus the cost is up there. For me razors are OUT! Pain for me, razor burn and ingrown hairs hurt way to much. I find Nair works the best, for either maintenance or for the 'full effect'. I found it easy when I was prego, just lay on a towel, apply with mirror, wait 10 min and rinse in shower. Plus it is super cheap! Last longer than shaving, but not as long as waxing. And no pain, which of course was the best part!!


----------



## megviolet (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm still able to reach fine, but last time it was a pain. I trim the hair on my pubic bone with a trimmer, fairly fool proof and i don't really care if it looks like it's done right, i just can't handle the long hair. I shave all the underparts and bikini line by feel in the shower, i pretty much do it by feel when not pregnant anyway. I found the hardest part last time was reaching and not getting sore from trying to bend and stretch.

I cannot stand fully grown in pubic hair, mine is very course and very straight, so it really seems to get long. It's nothing to do with how it looks, although less hair makes sex more pleasurable for me (DH swears he doesn't care). I don't think it's unnatural at all, i shave my armpits too because i hate the feeling of it grown in (and i have on several occasion let it grow in to see if i could get used to it. I very rarely shave my legs because i don't notice the hair there.

It's a hygeine/personal comfort thing


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

This is timely!

Just this morning I was using my trimmers (I have an electric beard trimmer thing just for this purpose







) and realized I can barely see what I am doing and I'm only 25 weeks! I don't remember getting to that point with DD1 but I guess I must have been by the end.

Anyway, I just use these about once a month and use a razor at the edges.

It does look really funny though - even now I did it totally uneven! lol Hopefully I'll get more skilled before the end at trimming without a good view. Though I don't think I'll care at all once I am in labor!


----------



## jsh7809 (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm a pretty natural girl, and I haven't shaved my legs in 5+ years. But I do like to trim the "area" too - partly for the look (and because I like to go swimming a lot, and even though my legs are hairy, it feels different to have dudes at the gym see my pubes hanging out of the suit) but mostly because a short trim increases sensation for me!








I have been putting off trimming for months now - something I often do in the winter anyway - and now I'm getting scared about trying the trim without being able to see, too! I have a "beard trimmer" that works pretty well, but it will snag and pull hair/ skin if I go too fast... yikes


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zippy_francis* 
I agree it is natural to want to maintain. It is different strokes, but that is how the world works.
For me, I use to wax but since entering mommy land I have zero time to make an appt for me to get it done (if i get 5 min for me time I usually go for the pedi). Boy I do miss those days, plus the cost is up there. For me razors are OUT! Pain for me, razor burn and ingrown hairs hurt way to much. I find Nair works the best, for either maintenance or for the 'full effect'. I found it easy when I was prego, just lay on a towel, apply with mirror, wait 10 min and rinse in shower. Plus it is super cheap! Last longer than shaving, but not as long as waxing. And no pain, which of course was the best part!!

Yeah I do this too, although I've found I prefer the Veet Sensitive cream (in the tube or pump bottle) because it doesn't have that burning sensation and doesn't smell much.

They call it a no no, but is the ONLY way I can deforest without irritation.


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FloridaBorn* 
I find it strangely ironic that an online women's community which leans heavily towards "natural" everything even has a post about this.

Different strokes, I guess.

I did grow all my body hair out once when I was younger & I absolutely HATED the way it looked (except for the armpits ~ I let those grow out every winter for a few years). My husband cuts his hair and shaves his face. I cut the hair on my head.

I shave pretty much everything off when Im not pregnant & the only thing I change while pg is that I stop shaving in the very front. I tried looking in a mirror last time & ended up w/ a crooked line! Id rather have a higher hair line than a crooked one! As for trimming what is left, Im pretty sure I just did not last time. Since all the rest is gone, extra in the front really doesnt affect anything.


----------



## katec67 (Oct 24, 2005)

I love the Schick Quattro for Women Trimstyle Razor. I got it in the razor section of Walmart. It hangs in the shower, has a razor on one end and a length-adjustable waterproof trimmer on the other. Trimming is pretty foolproof, even when I can't see what I'm doing. For the edges, I use the razor and just go by touch.


----------



## neonalee (Nov 20, 2009)

I was seriously just wondering this this past weekend when I thought, what am I going to do when...!!! I do wax, full leg and bikini line and have for 11 years. When I was in school and honestly-for-real broke I used an epilady. When I got my first job out of school I swore my monthly wax would be the VERY LAST thing to go if I ever had $ problems again. The epilady was horrible!

I have had a ... more thorough shall we say? bikini wax once. She just wanted me to try it (didn't upcharge). Oh my lord it HURT!!! Never again. Anyway, gonna have to get one of those trimmers and have DP do the trimming when I get big. Thanks soo much for this topic!


----------



## Bluegoat (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FloridaBorn* 
I find it strangely ironic that an online women's community which leans heavily towards "natural" everything even has a post about this.

Different strokes, I guess.

It is kind of funny, given that birthing women fought for years to avoid being trimmed or shaved!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FloridaBorn* 
I find it strangely ironic that an online women's community which leans heavily towards "natural" everything even has a post about this.

Different strokes, I guess.

It IS natural... its a natural pleasure increaser







instead of using gels and other stimulants to increase the feeling down there... we just shave off the hair









With my previous children I didnt care toward the end. the only ones seeing me down there were doctors and nurses so whatever right? lol

this time... Its something Im not looking forward to... but maybe Ill have DF do it. Hes a Marine... hes used to close shaves... but he also loves me and would do everything in his power not to hurt me


----------



## MyZymurgy (Mar 6, 2007)

Er... I know this wasn't the intent of this thread, obviously... but you all are making me feel very self conscious! I've never shaved or waxed or even trimmed my pubic hair.









Now I am wondering if the OB/GYN is filled with shock and horror when she sees me. I kinda like my hair, and never thought to do a thing to it. I thought this was a fairly "normal" take on pubic hair until I read this thread.

(FYI, I do shave my legs and pits... And my pubic hair isn't super dooper long or thick - maybe since I have blond hair so the hair "down there" is a dark blond? Errr.... I'm sort of justifying here aren't I?)

I suppose being pregnant isn't the time for me to start experimenting with trimming the pubic hair, though...

Alright.... sorry for the self-indulgent post here. I just had to voice my sudden self-consciousness.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyZymurgy* 
Er... I know this wasn't the intent of this thread, obviously... but you all are making me feel very self conscious! I've never shaved or waxed or even trimmed my pubic hair.









Now I am wondering if the OB/GYN is filled with shock and horror when she sees me. I kinda like my hair, and never thought to do a thing to it. I thought this was a fairly "normal" take on pubic hair until I read this thread.

according to this: http://www.vagisil.com/special_200604.shtml only a third of women do it

I started it as a teenager because i found the hair gross... and found it so much easier to keep clean when well trimmed. I continued as I got older because its just so much prettier to DF.


----------



## bendmom (Sep 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyZymurgy* 
Er... I know this wasn't the intent of this thread, obviously... but you all are making me feel very self conscious! I've never shaved or waxed or even trimmed my pubic hair.










Don't feel bad! I consider myself pretty crunchy, but have always shaved abit since I like lap swimming at the gym. I remember stopping to catch my breath one time at the end of the lane,and this woman walked by with full bush all over the outside of the bathing suite, the hair was out all the way to the back. I am a firm believer to each her own. You don't want to shave, be my guest. But I can't deal with that on my own body. I recently starting shaving everything off as well, I noticed it makes things more sensitive in a good way


----------



## gentlestrengths (Feb 11, 2005)

LOL. Love some of the responses here (the previous one - with bush all out at the pool?? YIKES!!). I would try not to stare, but I think I just would. SORRY. lol.

I don't think it's unnatural to want to keep groomed down there either. But I also think it is a societal thing in the time we're living. A few hundred years ago it just wouldn't have been thought of. I mean, I think they were shaving and waxing in France - but that was upper class women and most people outside of that society thought it was really strange.

Personally, I think it is easier to keep clean when I have shorter hair, so that is why I do it!

I like to use an electric shaver...you have a guard, and don't really need to see much!


----------



## somegirl99 (Aug 22, 2009)

My skin really doesn't like shaving, I prefer waxing. I used to go to a salon, but the last year or so I've been doing it myself with a body sugar kit (I would definitely recommend having a professional do it the first few times).

I usually sit/recline on the bath mat with a mirror (and the door locked!). I have done it once since becoming pregnant and it wasn't any worse than before. I am curious how awkward it will be when I get bigger.


----------



## chai (Mar 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyZymurgy* 

Now I am wondering if the OB/GYN is filled with shock and horror when she sees me. I kinda like my hair, and never thought to do a thing to it. I thought this was a fairly "normal" take on pubic hair until I read this thread.


FWIW, mine doesn't look like I do much to it. I don't trim/shave the edges - I just shorten the overall length. My hair gets really long and bushy and actually starts to hurt from being pressed on by my clothes when it is long, so for me it's just more comfortable when it's shorter. I don't care how it looks, and DH says he prefers it "natural" as well.

I get around the "bikini line" swimsuit issue by wearing board shorts to swim in.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Love this thread! My sis in law & I were just discussing this over the weekend...she still can't believe how trimmed I was for DD #1's birth (she was there for it). We both ended up with c sections so now our tummy pooch makes it even harder than the normal pregnancy belly & I told her how I was just "using the force" to get everything I wanted to get at this point.









Although I am more on the crunchy side...been a deadhead since I was a teen...I just prefer to be completely shaven. I use the Venus one with all the moisture strips & just some Dove Sensitive Skin soap for a lather. Never had any issues.

Lately, to get the job done, I have been bending in all kinds of positions in the shower-leg up, leg down, lifting up the belly, pushing it over to the side LOL...and honestly...using the force...


----------



## the elyse (Apr 15, 2006)

i plan on investing in a beard trimmer this time around. and a large hand held mirror.


----------



## Mirrormonkey (Jan 6, 2009)

I was just discussing this with a friend today!! I am 35 weeks and plan on going in around 38 weeks for a proper waxing. This is my second time around and honestly it made life so much easier while recovering and dealing with all the after birth discharge. I don't do a full brazillian, but having everything trimmed and the sides dealt with help.


----------



## mama kk (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FloridaBorn* 
I find it strangely ironic that an online women's community which leans heavily towards "natural" everything even has a post about this.

Different strokes, I guess.

Hmmm... I don't find it strange at all. In fact we shave/trim our goats "down there" before they give birth too









I have been wondering about this problem as it gets increasingly hard to see and maneuver. Thanks for all the good tips!


----------



## SwanMom (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl* 
With my previous children I didnt care toward the end. the only ones seeing me down there were doctors and nurses so whatever right? lol

:this:

Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

The beard and mustache trimmer still managed to nick me, and I found it too hard to juggle the mirror anyway, so I ended up just slathering the whole area with Magic Cream. http://texasbeautysupplies.com/magfragcream.html It's like Nair, but caused less irritation, in my experience.


----------



## mama kk (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyZymurgy* 
Er... I know this wasn't the intent of this thread, obviously... but you all are making me feel very self conscious! I've never shaved or waxed or even trimmed my pubic hair.









Now I am wondering if the OB/GYN is filled with shock and horror when she sees me. I kinda like my hair, and never thought to do a thing to it. I thought this was a fairly "normal" take on pubic hair until I read this thread.

(FYI, I do shave my legs and pits... And my pubic hair isn't super dooper long or thick - maybe since I have blond hair so the hair "down there" is a dark blond? Errr.... I'm sort of justifying here aren't I?)

I suppose being pregnant isn't the time for me to start experimenting with trimming the pubic hair, though...

Alright.... sorry for the self-indulgent post here. I just had to voice my sudden self-consciousness.























We all have such different amounts and thicknesses of pubic hair... I like to trim mine so it doesn't get pulled by my underwear and is in general cleaner feeling. But a lot of people don't have this problem. It seems like you are in this camp~ no need to be self conscious in my opinion


----------



## Lauren31 (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl* 

With my previous children I didnt care toward the end. the only ones seeing me down there were doctors and nurses so whatever right? lol









: this is how I feel now. I am trimming up down there but there are no waxing services here in bufu Germany and I think the Nurses and OBs might be a little shocked if I came in waxed up. hahaha I LOVE getting brazilians but accepted that when in Germany do as the Germans do.


----------



## UmmAbduRahman (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm just so used to doing it, I can do it without being able to see. I shower without glasses or contacts so I normally can't see anyway so a big belly is no problem for me.


----------



## MrsRitchie (Jan 15, 2007)

My DH did it for me with my first. But now I get a brazilian every 4 weeks, so I'll continue doing that throughout the pregnancy.


----------



## tngirl11 (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! I'll bet you didn't know what a popular topic this was going to be when you posted! I got used to being, um, clean-shaven when I was a lifeguard for a number of years and have never been able to stand anything else, even when I'm pg. Call me crazy, but I just use my regular old Gillette razor and do it by feel every time I shower. This is my third pg, and I have yet to hurt myself, so I guess I'm lucky!


----------



## sunfish21 (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh dear--at 33 weeks here this has been a concern of mine lately! The title made me laugh as well--it can get really difficult to do much of anything--I am measuring about 44 inches around and can't see a thing. Last pregnancy I tried to trim hair I could not see with a small scissors and ended up cutting some very sensitive skin...I am trying to be more careful this time around.

Waxing is something I had tried in the past and it was unbearably painful for me--wouldn't go back even if I had the money to. I think the 'mirrors and angles' plan is the way to go....


----------



## te04 (Jan 10, 2015)

chai said:


> We have a Robocut that DH uses to cut his own hair, which is just like a Flowbee, and I'm planning on trying that out shortly (pun, ha ha).


I know you posted this 5 years ago, but I was just doing a google search to see if anyone has ever used a Robocut to trim pubic hair.

Did you try it and if so, did it work?

I am thinking about purchasing one mainly for trimming body hair.


----------

